# Flak Towers of the Reich



## CharlesMcCain (Sep 13, 2010)

Here is an excerpt from a blog post I wrote about the the use of Flak Towers by the Reich. You can find the rest on my blog Charles McCain.

"The main function of the towers was less shooting down Allied bombers, although that was important, but more to put up such a mass of anti-aircraft fire as to hinder bombing attacks on the area immediately around them. Flak, a word used by both sides, is the abbreviation of the German word "Fliegerabwehrkanone," which translates as "air defense cannon".

Three such towers were built in Berlin, three in Vienna, and two in Hamburg. Each tower actually consisted of two towers: the very large gun tower known as the 'G-Tower' and a smaller fire-control tower located nearby known as the 'L Tower'. The fire control tower transmitted the targeting values to the gun tower by wire - that is telephone/telegraph wire - that was buried deep below ground in a concrete tunnel to protect the wires from being severed."


----------



## N4521U (Sep 14, 2010)

Holey Moley..... this is the first I've ever heard, or seen these things. They are Huuuuuuuuuuge. 
Thanks for that!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 14, 2010)

One of them, I think in Berlin, is now a night club !


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

I remember watching a History Channel program where the host explores underground passages and caves, etc, the name escapes me now, it's on all the time and fairly interesting. He went through the Berlin tunnels underground, and explored a few of the flak towers too. Very impressive installations both in size and scope. Many are still around simply because it would take too much work to destroy them.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 14, 2010)

Reminds me exactly of the tower you have to storm in Call of Duty. I bet that's where they got the idea of it.


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2010)

google Flakturme and see what comes up, there are several nice booklets-books written on the subject. in fact at least 3 web-sites dedicated to the towers in the 3 cities

Augaten in Wien had a nice Cafe' once inside in fact since they could not remove it without destroying the lovely park talk has been to increase the amount of shopping space within.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2010)

I have seen the ones in Berlin and Hamburg.

Very impressive buildings.


----------



## mudpuppy (Sep 14, 2010)

Jeez; they're like a medieval citadel where the trebuchet has been replaced by a 88mm flak gun. Thanks for the information on this Charles.
Derek


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 14, 2010)

Thought this might be of some interest - first section is conical towers used as air raid shelters, but towards the bottom of the page there are some pictures of flak towers

Dark Roasted Blend: Strange Towers of the Third Reich


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 14, 2010)

Good link there as well. The Winkelturm in Stuttgart I have seen on many occasions as I used to live there.


----------



## Messy1 (Sep 14, 2010)

The show was Cities of the Underworld on History channel. Just remembered it. They showed images of one of the flak towers in Berlin that was hit many times by bombs, and also be Russian artillery fire. The tower showed plenty of damage, but was in no danger of falling down.


----------



## Erich (Sep 14, 2010)

check Interessengemeinschaft für historische Militär-, Industrie- und Verkehrsbauten*-*lostplaces.de

http://www.wien-vienna.com/flaktowers.php

funny we have covered this all in the past on two different threads, it's back in the archiv's I believe


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 14, 2010)

Erich said:


> check Interessengemeinschaft für historische Militär-, Industrie- und Verkehrsbauten*-*lostplaces.de
> 
> Vienna anti-aircraft towers - Flak towers - bunker - Arenbergpark
> 
> funny we have covered this all in the past on two different threads, it's back in the archiv's I believe




I had read about these towers and seen some in steel works. I could never see any advantage to putting guns on towers, it seems they were more air raid shelters with guns on the top. 

I remember reading that ack ack batteries in London used to fire their guns at max elevation when they didnt have a target just to make the locals feel good, like fighting back.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 14, 2010)

BombTaxi said:


> Thought this might be of some interest - first section is conical towers used as air raid shelters, but towards the bottom of the page there are some pictures of flak towers
> 
> Dark Roasted Blend: Strange Towers of the Third Reich



THAT"s were I had seen them at recently!

I used to live in Stuttgart myself back in the early 70's and just thought of it as a funny looking building.


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 15, 2010)

tail end charlie said:


> I had read about these towers and seen some in steel works. I could never see any advantage to putting guns on towers, it seems they were more air raid shelters with guns on the top.
> 
> I remember reading that ack ack batteries in London used to fire their guns at max elevation when they didnt have a target just to make the locals feel good, like fighting back.



And certainly during WW1, the return of the shrapnel to earth cause property damage, casualties and even fatalities. You can only guess at what it must have been like in a German city during a daylight bombing raid, with both side's metal raining down...


----------



## Erich (Sep 15, 2010)

one reason why many German buildings had an underground basement


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 15, 2010)

Erich said:


> one reason why many German buildings had an underground basement



I think many german building always had many buildings I went in had a "keller" I think the water table is lower than UK (for example) which makes it easier.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> THAT"s were I had seen them at recently!
> 
> I used to live in Stuttgart myself back in the early 70's and just thought of it as a funny looking building.



Where in Stuttgart? I lived in Stuttgart for about 14 years. Went to High School and everything there. I go there quite a bit because my wife is from Stuttgart. In fact we are driving to Stuttgart tomorrow night. Going to play some golf there on Saturday.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 16, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Where in Stuttgart? I lived in Stuttgart for about 14 years. Went to High School and everything there. I go there quite a bit because my wife is from Stuttgart. In fact we are driving to Stuttgart tomorrow night. Going to play some golf there on Saturday.



Very cool, I lived in Pattonville. I fondly remember Ludwigsburg Castle and these candies we called Honey Shells which we bought for a pfennig or 2. Also a fast food like place called Weiner King


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool, I lived in Pattonville. I fondly remember Ludwigsburg Castle and these candies we called Honey Shells which we bought for a pfennig or 2. Also a fast food like place called Weiner King



Pattonville is closed down now. Wiener King is still around (I believe they changed the name though).


----------



## Erich (Sep 17, 2010)

Wiener King ? sounds like a US version of a drive-in


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 19, 2010)

vikingBerserker you would be interested in knowing that I drove through the old Pattonville yesterday on my way to the Golf course.

The place is no longer under US control (it was closed down years ago during the draw down), but it has retained its name. The area is still called Pattonville (even the German Street signs say Pattonville), and the streets have kept their name (Florida Ave, New York Ave, John F. Kennedy Str.). The old High School is still their, but it is now something else. The housing area is still standing, but has been completely rebuilt and modernized and is now civilian German housing.



Erich said:


> Wiener King ? sounds like a US version of a drive-in



It is a fast food chicken chain. I believe it is called Wienerwald now.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Sep 19, 2010)

WOW!!! That is the first time that I have ever seen them. They are tremendous! I had no idea that they were that large. I have heard of them and even read about them in some of the history I have read but like I said, I had not seen them. Thank you for enlightening me Charles.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 19, 2010)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Going to play some golf there on Saturday.



Adler, you play golf!? I didn't think you had the time to play! You are one busy dude! Good for you. A full life is a happy one!


----------



## Erich (Sep 19, 2010)

the culmination of the Flak pieces on the top of the towers

small image


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2010)

Very cool Chris - thanks for the update!

Out of curiosity, do they still sell Honey Shells? It was a honey based candy in a scallop shell.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 19, 2010)

The last mission in "Medal of Honor: Airborne" drops you on top of a flak tower. Well...your C47 breaks in half, so it kinda just unceremoniously dumps you there. Its a pretty intense map...and pretty accurate, from what I can tell. I always thought it was just another arse-kicking mission they dreamed up that was only loosely based in reality, until I saw that show on Cities of the Underworld.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 20, 2010)

timshatz said:


> Adler, you play golf!? I didn't think you had the time to play! You are one busy dude! Good for you. A full life is a happy one!



Yeah I sure do. I don't get to play as much as I want to though. This was just the first game in months litterally.



vikingBerserker said:


> Very cool Chris - thanks for the update!
> 
> Out of curiosity, do they still sell Honey Shells? It was a honey based candy in a scallop shell.



I have seen chocolate ones, but not honey based ones.


----------



## jipi (Dec 12, 2011)

Thorlifter said:


> Reminds me exactly of the tower you have to storm in Call of Duty. I bet that's where they got the idea of it.



Are you sure you are not confusing with Medal of honor Airborne ?
In the final scene, you have to fight in one of them, modelised from top to bottom... Have no idea how accurate it is.


----------

